

Can you help this mother? - martincho

A friend of a friend needs help. If you can&#x27;t donate that&#x27;s OK, just post it everywhere you can.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;e00qn4
======
noja
"... As long as [the kids] no longer reside in the same house as her, Medicaid
will likely not accept her."

ASK THEM! Really! You should ask.

------
ainiriand
Man, I love the USA, such a great country.

